# Radio Castilla modelo H 221 U antigua averiada y necesito repararla.



## figaro (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola compañeros, os escribo para ver si me podeis ayudar, la abuela de mi novia me a dado una radio antigua, es una Radio Castilla modelo H 221 U, segun he leido es igual a una Philips, la cosa es que tras buscarme un transfrmador de 125V y enchufarla, las 5 lámparas lucen, pero no sintoniza nada, sólo se escucha un zumbido en el altavoz y quería ver si me decis por donde puedo enpezar a mirar para repararla.
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

Empieza por buscar el circuito para ver las lamparas que utiliza y poder ir midiendo etapa por etapa cual anda y cual no. La otra es que empieces por lo que se oye.. si es un zumbido de baja frecuencia empieza por reemplazar los filtros de la fuente para ver si viene por ahi la cosa. Si la fuente esta mal, el resto obviamente no funcionara.. Los capacitores son unos tubos metalicos grandes.. en el orden de 100mF x 450 volts cerca del transformador. Ojo al meter los dedos por ahi que puede haber 170volts


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola, 
Algo que siempre suele estar mal en las radios de válvulas son los condensadores de acoplo entre etapas. Estos solian ser de papel, y con el tiempo han atrapado humedad y presentan fugas. Hay que sustituirlos todos, especialmente porque pueden destruir las válvulas al pasar la alta tensión de la placa de la válvula anterior a la rejilla de la válvula siguiente. Son de color negro como de cera, algunos de color rojo o marrón y se deben poner nuevos de polyester.

Los electrolíticos, por descontado, todos nuevos. Ojo con la polaridad.

También hay que revisar el valor de las resistencias, pues las de valores altos son las que tienen tendencia a abrirse.

Luego hay otros tipos de condensadores que no se deben cambiar porque forman parte de circuitos sintonizados, esos son de mica, o cerámicos o de stryroflex. Se conservan bien.

Y respecto a las válvulas, si no están fundidas no hace falta cambiarlas, puede que alguna tenga la emisión de electrones ya un poco floja (agotada) por el uso en sus tiempos, pero aún así, sirven para averiguar que la radio funciona una vez está todo en orden.


----------



## figaro (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola compañeros, ante todo gracias por vuestra ayuda, de momento he conseguido los esquemas de la radio, y visualmente ya he visto que un condensador de papel está rajado, segun el esquema es de 33000pF, lo que no pone es a cuantos voltios va.
Las valvulas son UCH42, UF41, UBC41, UL41 y UY41, es principio tienen buena pinta, menos uno que tiene un poco de efecto espejo. Aver si saco un poco de tiempo y me paso a ver si compro los componentes y os iré comentando la evolución de la radio.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

Fijate como esta conectado el capacitor si esta a una placa, entonces es de al menos 400 volts. Postea el circuito a si vemos donde tenes que tomar mediciones. Las lamparas espejadas no significan que esten agotadas.


----------



## AZ81 (Feb 22, 2010)

Es una radio de las que se llamaban en España universales, eso quiere decir que que iban a 110V en continua y 125 en alterna, no llevan transformador, "POR LO TANTO PELIGRO DE ELECTROCUCION", ya que el chasis esta conectado a la corriente sin transformador de aislamiento, si no se sabe donde tocar. Lo mejor es que te hagas con un transformador de aislamiento de 220 a 125V, no un autotransformador porque sigue estando sin aislamiento a la corriente.
Si tienes que cambiar condensadores (la mayoría) te sirven los de 400V en continua por seguridad.
Antonio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2010)

Fijate que algunas de esas radios , el cable de alimentación de tela y goma , el que lleva la ficha o enchufe ( parecido a los cables de plancha ) era un cable resistencia y no un cable común !

Me parece que era en el caso de radios que habían sido convertidas de 110Vca a 220Vca. Si tuvieras que reemplazarlo , hay que medirlo y colocar una resistencia equivalente adentro , ya que no se consiguen más!


----------

